# Commision work



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi guys,


im looking at getting some people on commison based pay for lead generation and succesful sales for my business.

All it would involve would be a quick questionaire, then booking the interesed potential clients in for a free consulataion. For everyone that signs up, they would recieve commision on that sale. 

Where would be best to find people to carry this out for me?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

A uni or college?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed, University or collage would be my starting point.

Out of interest, when working out minimum wage for commission (output) work, how do calculate the rates


----------

